# Snow Boa



## anothersnakeguy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Thought I would share a picture of this beautiful boa morph. You can see many very cool snakes and gain alot of helpful husbandry information at [www.proexotics.com]. Enjoy

Byron


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice looking. I just don't like morphs.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL, like how many of them would you find in the wild?


----------



## ajler (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry mate but I recon it,s the ugliest thing I,ve ever seen


----------



## anothersnakeguy (Feb 23, 2004)

It's interesting to note the different sentiments about morphs between Australians and Americans. I have gathered from my short time associating with Aussies on this website, that many are opposed and unimpressed by the manipulation of breeding to create color morphs. In contrast, the US market is flooded by morphs and collectors are very enthusiastic about new morphs. A good example of this is the albino Burms, they are as cheap as a common one now. While I feel that morphs are interesting to view, reptile keepers have an obligation to preserve reptiles as they naturally occur. 

Maybe this disparate relationship between Aussie and US opinions occurs because of the exposure to reptiles in nature. For many Americans, the only exposure they have to large snakes is in pet stores and never see or interact with them in their "back yards". Due to our more or less materialistic nature we are drawn to those things that are new and different, striving to be the first to obtain them or create a new market. These opinions are based on observation and no way an attempt to bash anyone.

To sum up this philisophical discussion, Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Parko (Feb 23, 2004)

Sound like words of wisdom to me anothersnakeguy :wink: 
Welcome to Aps.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 23, 2004)

> the only exposure they have to large snakes is in pet stores and never see or interact with them in their "back yards



This is also true for the majority of Australians! A biased view is percieved by people from overseas reading a site on herps which is populated by members in Australia. People interested in herps join herp related sites and there is always a percentage of those, in America or Australia, that live in an area that is somewhat wild and open to habitation by wild creatures, hey! guess what? I have just realised that it may be these people that give our foreign friends the wrong impression of our country!!!! Hehehe, Croc Dundee, make another movie, Steve Irwin, feed another Croc with one of ya kids and Rene Rivkin, oh mate , I am so sorry you are misunderstood  Oh. what the , I guess I am in a cynical mood tonight  LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 23, 2004)

Ither that or just plain Pis*Ed


----------



## Adam (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL very well said anothersnakeguy and africa!!!! Looks alot like albino corn snake I used to keep until I realized THEY ARE ILLEGAL for us to keep,so sob it's gone now.
P.S That was 3 years ago.


----------



## ajler (Feb 23, 2004)

Anothersnakeguy,Ican only speak for my self, but if you where aware of the damage that has been done on this continent by imported wildlife cane toads ,fox,s,cats and gods knows what elseyou might understand why we (me ) dont want our native wildlife crossbred ,interbred or anything else.One day if our apathetic govt get off there **** and do something about the feral animals killing off our native wildlife we will be ready to repopulate where we can! with captive bred animals . This is obviosly not you problem for you so you can breed all the morfs you want good luck to you, if anthing I envy you I would love to have a orange and blue python , BUT NOT BLOODY WHITE . 

Regards ajler


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2004)

I think it is a stunning looking snake, it almost looks like it carved out of ivory.

It's a good thing that us Aussie's don't have a skewed view of Americans. Luckily we have Jerry Springer here and George W Bush is on TV all the time so what we know what an average American really is.


----------



## basketcase (Feb 23, 2004)

hehe, nice one greebo

im with every1 else, theres nothing like a stunning naturally created reptile in all its glory.

ive seen a few albino reptiles in here in oz and very few have managed to excite me, id rather go check out a nice bhp or a rbbs

cheers, jono


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice animal but prefer the regular red tail boa.

An all white snake like the albino olive doesn't do much for me, but i love all of the white and yellow albinos.

Most albino snakes came from wild caught specimens originally.Most breeders pick the best coloured and patterned animals to breed with each other which is basically breeding designer snakes.I love em all


----------



## astrobeka (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG that is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen!!!!


----------



## kevyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Snow boas are alright, but IMO there are way better morphs available. Amazing work is being done right now by NERD with ball pythons http://www.newenglandreptile.com/gallery.html and ofcoures Bob Clark's stuff is amazing www.bobclark.com . Dave and Tracey Barker are doing some interesting things with Blood Pythons at www.vpi.com . It is true that alot of colour morphs have originated from wild caught specimens that other wise would have died in the wild. I do agree that wild types are the nicest and couldn't imagine owning or breeding a morph without owning the wild type first.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm pretty excited about the albino Darwin carpets that have just been bred in Australia.There's a few different colour and pattern morphs around like the hypomelanistic bredli with nice orange colour for example, but these albinos will be something different for a change with beautiful white and bright yellow.I know there are lots of people who aren't that keen on albinos but there are also lots that would love to have them 8) 

In saying that i still rank blackheads and nice jungles up there with the most beautiful looking animals we have as far as pythons go  

There has been some talk about jungles being bred with the albino Darwin to produce brightly coloured offspring.The albino gene either appears as being albino in offspring or it doesn't and they look normal but a percentage will carry the gene :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bendragon (Feb 23, 2004)

It's funny how we say "just bred"
A little birdie has told me that this person has a LOT more than many people think, and has just kept the lid on it untill now. I've heard some fairly high numbers (ammount of animals) for the pure albino's. 

Oh, can I have one too BTW ?


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 24, 2004)

Well they are this seasons hatchlings at a couple of months old now.

These birdies talk a lot but you never know if what they say is true :wink: 

Personally i think the original albino Darwin where these offspring originate from is an absolutely stunning animal.If there are big numbers of the offspring(albino) well that might make more available for us i guess.

I'm not too interested in the poitics of it all.I just reckon it's great that we have a morph like this in our own country for a change and it originates from a wild caught specimen


----------

